
Does Status Serve the West or East Coast More? - ksap1
I need some clarification on something. I&#x27;m constantly comparing the East and West Coasts (in US, like NYC and SF) and seeing which one has a higher bias for people from higher institutions like Ivy League schools. I&#x27;ve always assumed the East Coast had a higher bias, but after months of researching the backgrounds of successful Bay Area unicorn founders 95% came from high institutions. This is contrary to the openness the West Coast has towards dropouts and people without college degrees i.e. Google is known for hiring many people like this. And a lot of the anti-college&#x2F;status quo figures come from the West Coast like Naval Ravikant or Peter Thiel (with both having come from high institutions). It seems like a tiny minority of top bay area figures didn&#x27;t go to the &#x27;top&#x27; universities.<p>While I do value passion higher than status, this topic has been in my thoughts for a while. This is a difficult topic as it can be very misleading, but we have to be blunt sometimes.<p>Excluding how smart someone is or how much passion they have for their work, which coast do you think has a higher bias for graduates of &#x27;top&#x27; institutions?
======
hcbna
You’ve been downvoted by future founders who have graduated from top
institutions. You’re stepping in dangerous territory here, you shouldn’t
perceive to attempt to break the veil of yuppie nepotism. If you do you will
be excommunicated.

